# Mini UKAPS meet up - James3200s Planted discus tank



## james3200 (26 Jun 2009)

Hi all

If anyone would like to come down to Croydon for the day to check out my tank and go to a couple of the LFS, and any other suggestions (quite a few good ones around) then you are more than welcome

Ideally I would like to arrange it for the 04/07/09 morning ish..

If this is too short notice I could do it after I am back from holiday ( and cleaned the tank up..) on Saturday the 01/08/09

Let me know the feedback and names & Il sort it out!

Cheers 
James


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

sounds good to me. i'll bring my camera and things


----------



## Nick16 (26 Jun 2009)

i would love to go but its the day before my b'day.....


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Jun 2009)

It sounds good with me


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2009)

Just down the road from me, I will be there James


----------



## John Starkey (26 Jun 2009)

wow yes i want to see those discus,count me in,

regards john.


----------



## rawr (26 Jun 2009)

I might actually be able to come...is there a close by tube station?


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Jun 2009)

If I can hitch a lift with Dan or John, count me in!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I might actually be able to come...is there a close by tube station?


If I am not mistaken you can take a train from Clapham Junction!!


----------



## a1Matt (26 Jun 2009)

woo hoo! I'm in.  I can make either date.

I will be driving, and am happy to give lifts to anyone to go to the LFS' after we have seen James tank.

James - Is Living Waters one of the LFS you had in mind? 

My first UKAPS meetup


----------



## james3200 (27 Jun 2009)

Sounds good all, week today it is then 

Yep, living waters, never been, driven past it hundreds of time    Also maidenhead at Morden is good, Planter on here  might be around there..

Yep, train from Clapham, 1 stop to East Croydon. Then best you jump in a cab or you might be able to get a bus from the station  :?: 

FYI we are meeting here -

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=53 ... hp=ids.srf

Spitfire business park, entrance via queens way road first left after the builders merchants if coming off the Purley Way. 

Hope to see you there

Any questions then let me know!

James


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2009)

I have only been to Living Waters once and I thought it was great.  The guy that runs is a really nice guy and clearly a  planted tank enthusiast.   They have a great stock list... http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/plant_stock.htm and mosses too http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/plant_moss.htm

What sort of time do you want us to turn up James?

If anyone wants a lift from Bromley\SE9 area just let me know.


----------



## james3200 (27 Jun 2009)

Have heard good things about them also, website looks like they have a good choice also, been looking for a whiptail cat for a while..  

How does 10.30 - 11 sound for people?

James


----------



## rawr (27 Jun 2009)

I'll look into the train journty and stuff...thanks!


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2009)

james3200 said:
			
		

> How does 10.30 - 11 sound for people?James



Sounds perfect.


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

Pants, I would loved to have seen the set up again James, but got plans that day.  Maybe next time 

Sam


----------



## james3200 (28 Jun 2009)

Hi Sam,

Real shame mate, let me know if your round this way again sometime though. 

James


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2009)

sounds good. 

is it possible for you to put a reminder up closer to the date?....some may forget


----------



## Nelson (28 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> sounds good.
> 
> is it possible for you to put a reminder up closer to the date?....some may forget



it's one week away whats your name garuf


----------



## John Starkey (28 Jun 2009)

sorry guys i cant make it now i foregot i am fishing boddington res nr daventry on saturday,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> it's one week away whats your name garuf



there you go....next week? thats why i need reminding.


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 Jun 2009)

I should be up for this too


----------



## james3200 (29 Jun 2009)

Cool, good man

James


----------



## a1Matt (29 Jun 2009)

If Tony and Mark both bring camera gear I can forsee that some great pics are going to be taken of your discus tank  James 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> I should be up for this too



 awesome!. you bringin your gear?



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> If Tony and Mark both bring camera gear I can forsee that some great pics are going to be taken of your discus tank James 8)



it will be interesting!.

i'd like to approach it like i do my tanks, picking out areas and concentrate on flavours. i'm up for the full tank shot just yet. 

Tony i've only got 1 x softbox @ 60cm (s type fitting) can you bring another maybe? and another head?


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2009)

I can't make this but look forward to the post-exped report...


----------



## james3200 (29 Jun 2009)

Some nice photos will be great to have, there are some bits of the tank that I have trouble with photographing / composing a good image, a couple of extra hands getting the Discus to shoal will also be helpful!

Would have been good to see you George, maybe on the second year anniversary of setup  

James


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Jul 2009)

I'm still hoping to get along, but it might be a bit of a flying visit - I've got to go to the races at Sandown with some clients on Saturday  

If I can be there for a while I'll bring the gear, otherwise it'll just be me for a little while I'm afraid  

Cheers

Tony


----------



## james3200 (3 Jul 2009)

Would be good if you can make it Tony

If anyone want my mobile number for directions, as it can be akward to find, please PM me

Cheers,
James


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2009)

Why is it that everytime there is a UKAPS meet I am on call??? LOL
Should be able to make this one, unless the phone goes off in the morning.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jul 2009)

james3200 said:
			
		

> it can be akward to find



I'll be telling satnav to take me to... CR0 4WD 8) 

Look forward to meeting everyone tomorrow


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jul 2009)

On the train headed to Dan's to meet up with him and Saintly  Didn't think I'd make it untill the last minute 

Also lugging a load of Seiryu stone in my backpack


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2009)

Have a good one, guys.  Sorry I can't be there.

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## John Starkey (4 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,hope you all have a great day,I haven't gone fishing In the end due to a mix up,so I'm off to Tgm for the day,

Regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Jul 2009)

I've just got back from a bit of a flying visit.  Thanks for hosting James - the discus tank is beautiful, and the tech setup is right up my street - fantastic     A real shame about the white bloom appearing overnight - thats real sods law for you   I'm sure Mark will have got some good pics anyway, though they may be a little 'atmospheric'   

Great to see Dan, Steve and Paulo again, and great to meet James, Mark and Matt for the first time.  Hope you guys had a good afternoon - I'm off to the races now   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jul 2009)

Just got back too, all in all a great few hours spent with the lads. James tank is awsome and those Discus are great  even with the slightly cloudy water we were able to see how great the tank is, looks great under the cabinet also!

We should have stayed inside in the pub, I am like a red lobster at the moment LOL


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jul 2009)

Was a great day  James' tank is amazing! The ferns are HUGE!

Thanks for the hospitality James, and a big thanks to Mark for the lift 

I'm sitting waiting for a train on the way back from Dan's at the moment


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jul 2009)

I just got in and I am straight on UKAPS. Nice to see everyone beat me to it!!!!   

What a fantastic tank James has... Nicest java fern I have ever seen.  full stop.

It was really nice to meet everyone on my first UKAPS meetup.  For anyone that is hesitant, come along, everyone is realy friendly   I am looking forward to my next meetup already! 

I am not lobster at all ...I went past that, and am clearly sunburnt! 

Have a look at this number plate I spotted on my drive home. This could almost be the perfect plate for a planted tank geek   







I also bought a pot of 'callitriches sp.' sold in its emersed form and intended for ponds, but looks very similar to HC in its emersed form, so Paulo and I called it 'fake HC'. Hopefully this will keep a similar appearance in its submersed form and can be added to the list of carpet plants we use  For now it is it in my emersed setup












UKAPS Baby!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jul 2009)

PHEEWW!...i'm f@Â£ed! after roghluy 340 miles mu=y day is done.

it was a pleasure to meet some new members. namely, tonser, London dragon and a1matt! top geezers.   

it was an absolute shame the tank had clouding, but it cant be helped. it was near on impossible to get an image that would truly show off how nice this scape is. i've managed to get a couple of shots though.

i've agreed with James, that when it's clear I'll go for photographing it again....which i look forward to.

these shots don't do this tank justice!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 Jul 2009)

Nice one guys. I was busy working so couldn't make this. But I did have the added bonus of Father Starkey spending the day with me at TGM. 

A shame the tank was cloudy. I'd of liked to of seen some pictures. 

Has any one got pictures of the new faces. Ive met a fair few, but not the new guys on this trip. 

Good work guys. 

More of these things please ukaps member, this is what we are about. We are a good bunch of people who care about the hobby and are more than approachable. Come and say hello.  8)


----------



## samc (4 Jul 2009)

looks like you guys had a good time

id like to go and see this one day! i love discus and WILL set up a large tank for them one day


----------



## John Starkey (4 Jul 2009)

Hi guys,looks like you all had a nice day,cant believe the water turned cloudy over night sods law or what ,saintlys pics still show the colour of the fish nicely,
I spent the day with the master G MAn at Tgm and spent Â£300 on some dragon stone,iron wood,ada soil malayan,some pinsetts,and some moss and bits and pieces 

Regards john


----------



## rawr (4 Jul 2009)

Looks like it was a good meet, shame I couldn't come! Shame about the cloudiness aswell but that's sods law eh... I like the photo of the Discus the most.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Jul 2009)

Dan got some snaps of us all sitting outside the pub, but he's gone to brother Farmer's this eve.  Doubt we'll hear from him till tomorrow now   

I had my camera, but forgot to actually take any photos!


----------



## a1Matt (5 Jul 2009)

For those that have not seen pics of us, Steve and I both look identical to our avatars   

Joking apart, I did not notice any pics being taken of me, which is good as I am very camera shy    But if there is a pic of me I am quite happy with that, it is just the posing for pics that makes me uncomfortable!


----------



## TDI-line (5 Jul 2009)

Nice meet guys, and cool pics Mark.

That tank always looks awesome.


----------



## james3200 (5 Jul 2009)

Good to meet everyone yesterday! 

You can imagine my face when I got to the office to be in front of a very cloudy tank   Its a real shame as the pictures saintly posted look pretty good, and the tank was going through a good phase. 

As saintly mentioned, when it clears... we will try and do it a second time

Looking forward to the next meet!

James

ps: I know what you mean about sitting in the pub Paulo! lol


----------

